# RE: thermostst replacement 1980 320i



## classic320i (Feb 6, 2006)

*RE: thermostst replacement 1980 320i*

for anyones info the thermostat is a sealed unit and most places try to sell you the thermostat that requires a gasket (generic) but the fact is that you need the whole "T" fitting. it connects 3 hoses. 1 from bottom of rad, one from water pump and one that goes to the head. the part is about 50 bucks canadian but make sure you are getting the whole t because there is nowhere to put the thermostat and gasket that most places will sell you for cheaper.


----------

